# 52000 and 51702



## a.montaruli@gmail.com (Jun 18, 2012)

I dont usually code Urology and I was asked if 51702 is inclusive with 52000. I have found two different answers. Can anyone help?


----------



## syllingk (Jun 18, 2012)

CCI edits bundle 51702 with 52000 and it is never allowed to be billed separate with that procedure.


----------



## AngieH (Sep 25, 2012)

I have to agree. 51702 is included in all surgical procedures.


----------

